# Divisor de Frecuencia 8ohms en 4 ohms



## garies (Mar 26, 2007)

Hola, consegui un divisor de frecuencia Selenium de 3 vías para armar un bafle. El problema es que  es de 8 ohms y los parlantes y el amplificador que tengo son de 4 ohms. Me traería alguna consecuencia si lo uso así? Se modificarían las frecuencias de corte? Cómo? El divisor corta en 600 y 6500 Hz en el orden de los 12 dB/octava.


----------



## Dano (Mar 27, 2007)

Por favor antes de subir un tema hay que fijarse si se ubica en el foro correspondiente.

Movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 27, 2007)

El mayor problema lo vas a tener con el amplificador que va a tener que soportar esa carga. El divisor de 12dB/oct te da un valle (tipo notch) justo en la frec de corte porque invierte la fase y eso es audible.


----------

